# Six Day Creation Resources Exegetical Perspective



## Afterthought (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm currently restudying the issue. Especially for those who changed their minds, what resources do you recommend? What resources did you find most helpful? I am not so interested in the hermeneutics of the question right now (e.g., How should science constrain our interpretations of Scripture? Are our interpretations just scientific, human models of Scriptural data? etc.). Instead, I am interested in what the Bible says and teaches and what it does not say and what it does not teach (although I do realize such is related to heremenutical questions as the above, there seems to me to be a difference in approach between "Scripture cannot say this cause it contradicts scientific findings, so we must interpret it in this way" and "Scripture says this and that because the text says this and that.").

Since I went somewhat deep into the OEC side at one point, I'd be more interested in "intermediate" or "advanced" resources, rather than beginning resources that don't really interact with serious challenges to the position, simplify things too much, or just repeat unhelpful comments on the debate without sound argumentation to back it up.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 27, 2014)

Not necessarily 24 hours but EJ Young's Studies in Genesis One cuts the head off of the Framework interpretation.
Creation.com and Answers In Genesis must certainly have stuff. Check their online store or even articles.
This might point you in a right direction: Genesis Debate: Three Views on the Days of Creation: David Hagopian - Paperback, Book | Ligonier Ministries Store


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 27, 2014)

The Bookstore of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary - Did God Create in 6 Days?


----------



## MW (Sep 28, 2014)

Douglas Kelly's Creation and Change.


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 29, 2014)

The Pipa and Kelly books are the most important, in my opinion. With some reservations, I also mention James Jordan's defense of the YEC view. It's called _Creation in Six Days_. His hermeneutics are often way out of wack, but this is less evident in this book than it is in his commentary on Daniel, for instance (which is absolutely useless). Ditto for his Federal Vision positions. Read it with care and discernment. But you should pick up some helpful things in this book.


----------



## Afterthought (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, all! Some of the reviews for Kelly's book say he gives an incomplete treatment, but I guess I'll have to wait and see for myself since it is difficult to tell such things from Amazon reviews.


----------



## uberkermit (Sep 29, 2014)

arap said:


> Not necessarily 24 hours but EJ Young's Studies in Genesis One cuts the head off of the Framework interpretation.
> Creation.com and Answers In Genesis must certainly have stuff. Check their online store or even articles.
> This might point you in a right direction: Genesis Debate: Three Views on the Days of Creation: David Hagopian - Paperback, Book | Ligonier Ministries Store



Is E. J. Young's _Studies in Genesis One_, a compilation of all three of his articles published in the _Westminster Theological Journal_ or just the latter two?


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 30, 2014)

uberkermit said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessarily 24 hours but EJ Young's Studies in Genesis One cuts the head off of the Framework interpretation.
> ...



I honestly do not know.


----------

